# Northern Ohio Catfish Tournament Trail 2013 schedule



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

Here is the NOCTT 2013 schedule Knox lake might be moved up or down a week. I will update the website with times and ramp locations. All tournaments are $50.00 entry $10.00 Optional Big fish and $10.00 Optional Flathead Pot.
4-13 Lake Milton
5-18 Huron River
6-22 Sandusky Bay
7-13 Knox Lake
8-31 Alum Creek
9-21 Portage Lakes
10-19 Clear fork


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Kinda looks like only one legit shot at a flat head.


----------



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

Knox has flattheads, I seen pictures of some nice ones caught in portage and alum creek, odnr guy told me when they shocked Milton they had some in high 50 pound range. My buddy kenny had a monster at the boat at the bay till the it rapped around the prop and broke off it was at least 50. Huron river is loaded with them. Not sure about clear fork a lot of these lakes probly don't get fished for them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

With that said, maybe we'll see a few!!


----------

